

Indian iPhone users are getting a sloppy deal, *really* sloppy deal - hardik
http://www.mobiletechblog.com/2008/10/21/how-apple-airtel-and-vodafone-are-ripping-off-indian-iphone-users/

======
satyajit
I want to move to Hong Kong to be able to use iPhone without getting
incarcerated in a carrier jail!

